# some new pics for you folks



## Marky85 (May 31, 2010)

just thought i would share 

View attachment Photo0049.jpg


View attachment Photo00452.jpg


View attachment Photo00472.jpg


----------



## b01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Not to steal your thread. I saw this post and was looking forward to comments from the ladies adoring BHMs, like extra_fat_guy's post. Now I have to wonder, this post has been here a few days, and no one has responded. So do the ladies here only go for SSBHMs here? I've seen a post complaining that people at Dims only go for super-size, I guess there may be some truth to that.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 4, 2010)

b01 said:


> Not to steal your thread. I saw this post and was looking forward to comments from the ladies adoring BHMs, like extra_fat_guy's post. Now I have to wonder, this post has been here a few days, and no one has responded. So do the ladies here only go for SSBHMs here? I've seen a post complaining that people at Dims only go for super-size, I guess there may be some truth to that.



1) Either nobody saw the post for some reason
2) Maybe they don't find him attractive? (doubt it)
3) If you read the forums longer than 5 minutes its pretty obvious the ladies around here enjoy men from slightly chubby to massive fatties.

My guess is that this thread fell through the cracks. Please PM me for my paypal info. I only accept payments from verified users, fyi. Thanks!


----------



## b01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Look, I don't mean to hate, and I don't want to steal his thread, but the guys been waiting for some adornment. I know he has, why else would he post pics of himself. If you'll notice it usually take no more than a couple of minutes to a few hours for someone to post. I see you responded pretty quick to my negativity. Look, this is not the post for it, so I'll end my rudeness here. Just got a chip on my shoulder cause us not so big guys just don't seem to get the same reaction as our bigger brethren here.

Show a little love ladies, the man is half naked here. Stop treating him like the fat girl at a prom. Y'all know y'all wanna dance.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 4, 2010)

b01 said:


> Not to steal your thread. I saw this post and was looking forward to comments from the ladies adoring BHMs, like extra_fat_guy's post. Now I have to wonder, this post has been here a few days, and no one has responded. So do the ladies here only go for SSBHMs here? I've seen a post complaining that people at Dims only go for super-size, I guess there may be some truth to that.



I don't know. I think a lot of the girls here fantasize about 500+ lb ssbhm men sure... but for the most part I think the FFAs here have a slightly better grip on the reality of the consequences and realities of taking care of a ssbhm who has been fed to immobility than some the FA guys I see scattered around the board. I've been between 350 and 380lbs in every pic I've posted here and while I've gotten plenty of compliments I've never had *anyone* approach me and tell me I should try to gain. BBWs here who are honest will tell you that some of the men here don't have the same insight or restraint or whatever. BBWS here do experience unwanted pestering at times.

On the flip side I see plenty of small bhms here getting love too. Tastes vary. A lot.

This guy has probably just been overlooked. He's not a super frequent poster so chaz is right he probably just slid through the cracks.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 4, 2010)

b01 said:


> Look, I don't mean to hate, and I don't want to steal his thread, but the guys been waiting for some adornment. I know he has, why else would he post pics of himself. If you'll notice it usually take no more than a couple of minutes to a few hours for someone to post. I see you responded pretty quick to my negativity. Look, this is not the post for it, so I'll end my rudeness here. Just got a chip on my shoulder cause us not so big guys just don't seem to get the same reaction as our bigger brethren here.
> 
> Show a little love ladies, the man is half naked here. Stop treating him like the fat girl at a prom. Y'all know y'all wanna dance.



Just because he posted on here doesn't mean he is entitled to praise. That aside, you really need to browse more. Lots of guys who are not SSBHM post their pics on here and gets tons of praise, compliments, and wild adoration from the mass of fans.

The ladies on this board who us men so enjoy talking to are not robots here to lavish us with praise every time we do something on this board. We enjoy it right? Hell yeah. We want it, right? Hell yeah. Doesn't mean it's going to happen.

Edit:
Why do so many of my posts on this forum feel like I just exist around here to call people out. I need to start just ignoring stuff or something or else everyone is going to think I am some sort of negative nancy. I'm the least negative person I know. I just like to tell jokes and laugh. You guys are ruining me


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 5, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Edit:
> Why do so many of my posts on this forum feel like I just exist around here to call people out. I need to start just ignoring stuff or something or else everyone is going to think I am some sort of negative nancy. I'm the least negative person I know. I just like to tell jokes and laugh. You guys are ruining me



Trust. We are the coalition of asstards.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 5, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Just because he posted on here doesn't mean he is entitled to praise. That aside, you really need to browse more. Lots of guys who are not SSBHM post their pics on here and gets tons of praise, compliments, and wild adoration from the mass of fans.
> 
> The ladies on this board who us men so enjoy talking to are not robots here to lavish us with praise every time we do something on this board. We enjoy it right? Hell yeah. We want it, right? Hell yeah. Doesn't mean it's going to happen.
> 
> ...



I'm too busy being an asshole IRL, I leave it up to you here. Also, you make me laugh so fucking hard....


----------



## b01 (Jun 5, 2010)

I apologize Marky85, and because your thread was hijacked by me unintentionally, I'll be the first to post in regards to your pics.


Umm..so here we go, I've never given a man a compliment like this before, so bare with me (puts on blond wig and speaks in high pitched voice). 

Oooh BABY! These new pics really get my nipples hard.  But, um, keep'em cum'n.:blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 5, 2010)

b01 said:


> Not to steal your thread. I saw this post and was looking forward to comments from the ladies adoring BHMs, like extra_fat_guy's post. Now I have to wonder, this post has been here a few days, and no one has responded. So do the ladies here only go for SSBHMs here? I've seen a post complaining that people at Dims only go for super-size, I guess there may be some truth to that.



*not into pics without faces....and expressions *


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 5, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *not into pics without faces....and expressions *




Totally with you on this one, lady.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Faces are overrated. Just show me vaginas all day long! 

(faces are pretty important. it would be wierd to have sex with a no faced body toting a vagina around)

I am a little drunk right now though so maybe i d


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 6, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Faces are overrated. Just show me vaginas all day long!
> 
> (faces are pretty important. it would be wierd to have sex with a no faced body toting a vagina around)
> 
> I am a little drunk right now though so maybe i d




I don't want to see his face if he has a vagina.


----------



## Marky85 (Jun 6, 2010)

wow i had no idea this thread would turn out like this. let me clear a few things up. when i posted those pics i was just thinking hey i'll put up a couple of pics to see what people think. i didn't really expect posts and post just praising me. i thought i'll get about 10 comments max lol. no way did i think it would turn out like this though. i'll probs put up face pics next time because i know that can be fustrating not being able to put a face to the pic.


----------



## karmacomba (Jun 7, 2010)

b01 said:


> I apologize Marky85, and because your thread was hijacked by me unintentionally, I'll be the first to post in regards to your pics.
> 
> 
> Umm..so here we go, I've never given a man a compliment like this before, so bare with me (puts on blond wig and speaks in high pitched voice).
> ...



haha 

Marky85 I didnt post for years cos I didnt want to show my face in case it somehow got out to my work colleagues or mates. But now I think 'fuck it' they can just deal


----------



## Marky85 (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah i was kind of dodgy about showing my face but before that i was gaining weight (not intentionally) and kind of denying it was happening even though i wanted it to, to the point i would go around all day holding it in lol. now i just go fuck it and let it hang out lol, thats kinda my attitude with face pics now like i said i'll put them up next time i'm putting some pics up, probably on this thread so i don't clutter up the forum


----------



## Marky85 (Jun 7, 2010)

seeing as i said i would heres some pics with my face lol 

View attachment Photo0064.jpg


View attachment Photo0062.jpg


View attachment Photo0063.jpg


----------



## Marky85 (Jun 21, 2010)

gonna put up some new pics tomorrow after a stuffing if you want to comment whatever lol


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 21, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *not into pics without faces....and expressions *



Yeah, that's been a pretty reliable point from a lot of the FFAs around here. Heck, I consider it part of the reason why I don't get more responses on my pics; since my nephew broke my camera, I'm limited to my webcam, and getting a decent image of my gut tends to crop my face out of the picture.

Think of it this way, guys: We don't like the sexy pics half as much without a face, so why should they?

Here's a quick look at the difference:

The first picture: No face, no head, hardly any background. Not interesting, is it?

Second picture: Now I have a face!

Third picture: And actually, you know, _doing something_ always helps.

(267.5 at my last weighing... I'm hoping to break 270 soon.  :eat1: )

See the difference? 

View attachment gutonly.JPG


View attachment Picture 150.jpg


View attachment Picture 151.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 21, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Yeah, that's been a pretty reliable point from a lot of the FFAs around here. Heck, I consider it part of the reason why I don't get more responses on my pics; since my nephew broke my camera, I'm limited to my webcam, and getting a decent image of my gut tends to crop my face out of the picture.
> 
> Think of it this way, guys: We don't like the sexy pics half as much without a face, so why should they?
> 
> ...



CLEAN


YOUR


ROOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Paquito (Jun 21, 2010)

And maybe not post your own pictures on someone else's thread.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'm still cleaning up from yet another visit by my little lock-opening nephew. I live in the back room, remember?

In any event, who else could I use as an example?


----------



## Marky85 (Jun 27, 2010)

sorry about the delay on the new pics ive been really busy lately when i get round to it i'll trymake them good


----------

